# On the road with your favorite Tolkien characters



## Dís (Jan 6, 2013)

This came upon me while listening to a long sermon in church the previous Sunday. Do you ever come across your favorite ME-characters unexpectedly? Share if you do! :*)(this was inspired by the movie more than by the book, I must admit).

I just happened to attend mass at the cathedral with 13 dwarves, a hobbit and a wizard.
Ori was whispering all the time "Dori, what are they doing there? what does it mean? why are they clad like this?", and Dori was like "shhh, I don't know. It's a sacred ritual." 
Nori was pondering the candleholders. "Do you think that's solid silver, Dori?" - "shhh, no, I think it's silver-plated."
Bofur was beaming at all and sundry and hoping to catch an eye to be friendly to, and he was earning irritated glances by well-kempt churchgoers.
Bifur didn't know where he was.
Bombur was eating a donut and spilling crumbs all over the pew.
Gloin was leaning on his axe and looking around for possible enemies and I could see the Domschweizer (uniformed guards) rose his suspicions.
Oin was enjoying the girls choir's singing, of course.
Dwalin was sharpening his axe since there didn't seem to be anything else to do.
Balin was listening to the sermon and nodding in agreement every now and then (it was a rather gloomy one about being lost in this world and in need of help).
Kili was constantly asking Fili in a hushed tone "when is it over?" and Fili hushing back "I don't know" until Thorin trod on both their toes to shut them up.
Bilbo was asleep in a pew, and so was Gandalf.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 6, 2013)

I once saw someone who looked most exactly like Frodo on the movies. The same hair color ( it was curly, too ), the same eye color, and almost the sane facial features. And I'm sure he wasn't Elijah Wood.:*)


----------



## Andreth (Jan 23, 2013)

Some weeks ago, at a restaurant, I saw Feanor! Or rather, a poor man with two little children, quite ugly if you watched him in the front, but definitely Feanor ( or at least, as I immagine Feanor! ) in profile! All edgy cheek-bones, hollowed cheeks and frowned thick eyebrows... The poor man had to bear with me, because I couldn't take my eyes away, I had the greatest elf of all just in front of me! You know, I love to draw and I was seriously tempted to throw out my sketchbook and start to portray him...


----------

